# 15 Weird Knit Gifts More Uncomfortable Than a Wool Sweater (so they say......)



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

http://mashable.com/2014/02/28/weird-knit-gifts/


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess these are funny, but if I had that good talent I'd knit something I can wear outside the house.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## lee.cindy (May 30, 2011)

How fun! I especially was impressed with the dissected frog.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Just love the cactus


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

These are so unique!!! I only wish there were patterns for some of these!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those were cute, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

lee.cindy said:


> How fun! I especially was impressed with the dissected frog.


This would be an awesome gift if you had a highschool biology teacher in the family.


----------



## ITTY BITTY's GG (Apr 3, 2014)

lee.cindy said:


> How fun! I especially was impressed with the dissected frog.


I thought the same thing....GREAT for a science teacher! :thumbup:


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

I loved the doggie deer hats, though I lack a dog to wear them!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

They're are weird..but creative...


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the deer heads.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

The clown could scare the heck out of you!


----------



## callielw (Jan 28, 2012)

those are funny one one hand...but then I think about it and there are some way-cool knitters out there.


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

What a hoot! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Like the wall plaques and the tortoise coats


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

LOL LOL


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> The clown could scare the heck out of you!


remember Stephen Kings' Clown.....can't remember the name of the book...but sure do remember that Clown !! 
Blessings


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Wonder what someone would do if they encountered the knitted toilet paper?


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

LadyBecket said:


> These are so unique!!! I only wish there were patterns for some of these!!!


Me too!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

callielw said:


> those are funny one one hand...but then I think about it and there are some way-cool knitters out there.


I quite agree - the lobster sweater for one is very creative.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

If I ever knit any of these, please put me away somewhere safe!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

It takes all kinds, I guess. Some are very creative and some are stupid, but everybody has their own opinion. Thanks for sharing some strange knitted items. I see a lot of Halloween costumes in the making here.


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

I saw the brain hat and andcthought, "Ah! Let's put on our thinking cap!"


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

amberdragon said:


> remember Stephen Kings' Clown.....can't remember the name of the book...but sure do remember that Clown !!
> Blessings


it (title)


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

susykabloozie said:


> I saw the brain hat and andcthought, "Ah! Let's put on our thinking cap!"


actually, there is the free pattern out there called the thinking cap. but there is also a pay pattern (looks the same to me) called the brain hat.


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

I want the cactus


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

breeze075 said:


> http://mashable.com/2014/02/28/weird-knit-gifts/


Guilty!!
I made a brain hat and nerdie grandson got a real charge out of it. Lots of laughs.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

fun to read thanks


----------



## Alta Grama (Apr 16, 2012)

Would make some great gag gifts for a Christmas exchange. Our church group usually has a "white elephant" exchange at Christmas. Might try & knit one of these up.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I would make # 15.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

My grand daughter would love the dissected frog, but $15 for the pattern is a little too much to spend on a joke item. Thanks for posting


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

Turtle Cozies were featured on an episode of "Elementary" this past winter....on Sherlock's pet. He explained them to Watson(when she was awakened by the pet turtle crawling on her ) that a neighbor had knitted several of them to ward off the extreme cold . The one the turtle was wearing was fashioned with a dorsal fin to look like a shark. It was a hoot !!

Hey, I'd wear the Alien Mitts outside...what's wrong with them?


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

I liked the bearded hat best. Like the model, I wouldn't wear that knitted suit anywhere but a private bathroom. LOL.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

What a complete waste of yarn and time.


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Love 'em all, but the brain and the goat head are fabulous. Thank you. 
Where can I get the brain pattern?


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

franniep said:


> Love 'em all, but the brain and the goat head are fabulous. Thank you.
> Where can I get the brain pattern?


I don't have the link anymore but if you search the thinking cap it is a free pattern

here it is

http://purlspatterns.wordpress.com/2011/11/06/thinking-cap/


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

lol, hubby loves goats, showed him he can BE the goat!


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

I can think of folks I would like to send some of these to...


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Grannie Sandy said:


> I liked the bearded hat best. Like the model, I wouldn't wear that knitted suit anywhere but a private bathroom. LOL.


Using that sort of beard as a jumping off point, I made this "Boston Red Sox" beard for my husband last year. Everyone at his workplace was asked to wear a beard or wig when the Sox won the 2013 World Series, so I made a special one for him. It was a real "hit"!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

I actually made the brain hat at the request of a colleague . I posted a picture here but I don't know how to post the link.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I actually made the brain hat at the request of a colleague . I posted a picture here but I don't know how to post the link.


Go to the hat site. Put your mouse pointer on the address bar and right-click (it will hi-lite the url) and point to "copy". Go to where ever you want to post the link, right-click your mouse and click "paste". Voila....your link is pasted. You'll be posting links all the time when you see how simple it is


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> Go to the hat site. Put your mouse pointer on the address bar and right-click (it will hi-lite the url) and point to "copy". Go to where ever you want to post the link, right-click your mouse and click "paste". Voila....your link is pasted. You'll be posting links all the time when you see how simple it is


I can copy a link, just not from kp itself. I posted a picture of my brain hat here. A while back.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> I can copy a link, just not from kp itself. I posted a picture of my brain hat here. A while back.


I hope you didn't take my help as an insult of any kind. I do apologize if I offended you at all.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

breeze075 said:


> I hope you didn't take my help as an insult of any kind. I do apologize if I offended you at all.


Oh no...not at all.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

knittingparadise com no...not at all. [/quote]

Ok....I'm glad about that


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------

